

The truth about the Segway stroller lady - maxharris
http://gizmodo.com/5602600/i-am-very-sorry-segway-stroller-lady

======
frossie
I assume it is too much to hope that next time someone will think twice before
taking the piss out of a person whose circumstances they know nothing about.

Naively, I forget that many treat it like an opportunity for some kind of
freak show. Thanks for the reminder. I think.

------
GBond
The classy thing for Giz to do is donate money to a charity of the cancer
survivor's choice. Without that, a public apology is just a way to generate
more blog traffic.

I don't think I would have the restraint the nephew possesses. His email
explaining his aunt's conditions had no hint of vengeance.

